# "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth etc



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

So for a 95lb. oversized GSD (who has NO hip problems) who enjoys climbing oak trees and is quite good at catching birds...must be contained or risk being impounded...

- how tall of a fence to keep him from going over?

- anyone have a jumper who also is a digger and what about something to keep him from digging under? 

We got estimate on a 6' fence, 8' would require permit. We can get a 'coil wire' along the bottom to keep him from pulling out the chain link, or if that's not good enough, a bottom rail.

Or maybe privacy fence all around would be better idea cuz then he couldn't see what might tempt him to jump? But I think that would be so boring for a dog not to be able to see out...? and oppressive?

Thanks!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If it is a legal thing that he must be contained, they probably have guidelines on fence height?

Are you fencing in a whole yard or a run type area? If a run I would recommend putting a roof on it to be sure.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Yes it's a legal thing, no height guidelines though. He must be contained so there is no possibility of him getting out - period. Height guidelines is just what I'm looking for based on what a bunch of GSD peeps think is the highest the dude could hop. 

I did see on a wolf containment site that we could take the old chain link mesh and hook to the new mesh and bury that under the soil a bit:
http://www.inetdesign.com/wolfdunn/containment/digguards.html

but 6' ok? don't know if we'd be allowed to get taller. Yes we need to re-fence the whole danged yard. It only has a 4' fence. Bleh...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

personally, i'd think that a dog who is a climber could get over a 6' fence quite easily (at least i had a shepherd who could). perhaps you could install the highest fencing allowed along with an invisible face about a foot or two from the fence.

are there any special requirements as to the type of fence? (chain, wood, iron, mesh, etc...)


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

No specifics, just that he be securely contained with no possibility of getting out. Do invisible fences really work?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

"No possibility getting out" probably means that you're going to have to fence your yard and then put up a chain link kennel with a roof as well. 

6' fence is something a GSD could get over (seen the videos myself).


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

i've never used one myself... but i've known people to have good luck with them. with anything else, there are pros, cons, and certain brands that are better than others.

in any situation, i don't feel comfortable using an invisible fence on its own - but i'd think in your situation - the combo would work well as dual enforcement. 

i also don't think of a privacy fence as being boring or oppressive. if anything, it can serve as stressful for a lot of dogs and speaking for my dogs - the more they can see, the more likely they'd be to bark or charge the fence. right now i have no issues with any of that.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Like I said, we have a 4' chain link that he can leap over without even touching. 

We may not be able to get a permit for anything over 6'. We have a really nice kennel, 2 AKC ones with the tarp cover, but he can knock those over he's so darn big and powerful. But maybe we could get a few more of those and since they are modular, make them into one large kennel he could run around in and put a real roof on it and also anchor them into the ground somehow. Might be cheaper than the fence estimate we got today.

Hmmm...


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

You could try a coyote roller: http://www.coyoteroller.com/home


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

An athletic GSD can easily go over a 6' fence if so inclined. Since your guy can climb trees, I doubt that an 8' fence would keep him in if he got a bee in his bonnet to go over. I agree that you need some type of heavy gage wire top on a heavy gage wire kennel to prevent an escape artist from scaling a fenced in area.

My sister's tree climbing GSD was contained by using a double fence. An outter regular style 4' farm fence. The inner fence was an electric wire fence with several strands of wire. Of course when the electricity went out, the electric fence was ineffective. 

BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

An electric wire fence? Not sure I follow - so he got a shock if trying to go over? 

Am leaning toward a custom dog kennel with roof. Pros are we could have grass in the rest of the yard and maybe that veggie garden I dream of, and also, he does seem to be more calm when he has limits to his freedom, and would be a great spot for training. The other 3 dogs could be in the other 2 kennels, maybe his collie bud could hang out in his...

The squirrels would be ecstatic.

But flooring would be a concern as he is a nervous digger but wouldn't want him to be on concrete. Maybe asphalt? Yikes. ca ching!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

I had a dog that would get to the corner of a 12 ft fence and use the sides to climb...so kind of if there's a will there's a way. I would say you'll probably need to do a kennel with a roof and sink it into concrete and make it a permanent fixture. You could drop rubber cow mats down to provide a better surface. I would also not do chainlink. It has a lot of give which seems to encourage the dogs escape attemps. I've seen too many escape artists just pull it off the frame and out they go.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

I don't know what is considered escape proof. The determined are amazing. One dog tunneled under a house, moved a piece of plywood and removed a vent thus making it out into the neighborhood.

I have had dogs go over, under and through fairly substantial traditional kenneling. 

If you are just talking about a type of yard fencing that is escape proof, I have never seen anything that would suffice. Fences work if a dog respects them and fail easily if they don't. 

Once I spent hours topping and reinforcing a traditional dog kennel for an escaping rescue. I put him in, locked the gate and turned around. He beat me to the back door. That dog was amazing.

I too would recommend custom construction and careful consideration of materials.

We have three pens within a large fenced yard. It is nice to be able to have the dogs contained within the yard that way. One pen is 12'x20' and allows quite a bit of running about in there. But, for sure, mine are not escape proof kennels.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

is the fence suppose to "appear" to be escape proof to meet the dangerous dog requirements...

or is he actually left outdoors unattended and has a history of escaping?

i tried looking back at your previous posts and couldnt find any information on the incident.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

My neighbor's dog would climb her 6 ft fence so she has to put the electric wire along the middle and top I think it was.Then if he climbed it he would get a light zap to stop him.I find it no different than using and e collar or the invisa fencing.It is just easier since you don't have to have a collar on them and no zapping unless they are in the act.
I think ideal would be a covered area for him.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Can you use the 2 ft of wire all along the top that goes 

"in"? My neighbors have this now and I no longer see their escape artist dogs loose

The one easily scaled a 6 ft wooden fence, I saw him do it. Was amazing. Havent seen him loose since they put he wire going in all around the top.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/escapeartists.html

good article about radio controlled, etc.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

I you go the kennel route and are worried about him digging, I'd buy the rubber horse/cow mats like someone else described, put those down with maybe dirt or grass over. Then make sure the kennel sits ON TOP of the rubber mats, so he can't claw at the sides, lift it up, and dig to freedom

As an added security along the outside I'd put a chicken wire type fence (not actually chicken wire--it's something else...more sturdy, just can't think of the name) and dig it a couple feet into the ground.

Make sure it has a roof of some kind.......

from the sounds of your dog I don't think that any kind of "fence", no matter how tall, is going to keep him in. I'd also make sure he is spervised when he is outside.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

We had a boxer that could scale a 6' fence. He would climb right up it. I would suggest a 6' fence with an electric tape at the top.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

My Dal could jump a 6' fence in heartbeat. We used and electric wire fence with good success, until she realized that in the carport area she was on concrete and not grounded. There was no way to fix that so we got the Invisible Fence and never had any problems. 

The key to Invisible Fence is training. We taught Anna about it as a precaution and even though she can and has jumped our chainlink, she won't now. Even with no collar on.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*



> Originally Posted By: StrongheartLike I said, we have a 4' chain link that he can leap over without even touching.
> 
> We may not be able to get a permit for anything over 6'. We have a really nice kennel, 2 AKC ones with the tarp cover, but he can knock those over he's so darn big and powerful. But maybe we could get a few more of those and since they are modular, make them into one large kennel he could run around in and put a real roof on it and also anchor them into the ground somehow. Might be cheaper than the fence estimate we got today.
> 
> Hmmm...


I don't know how handy you are, but I just installed a 5' chain link fence and it was not hard. You could rent a post hole digger and then the cost is materials. I would not suggest using the panels of a kennel. I did for a 40' section (because I alread had the kennel and I got the chain mesh for free and it wasn't long enough) with 4 panels, put them about 6 inches into the ground and attached them to posts that were 2 1/2 feet in the ground and it is still a little wobbly. I would also second using the invisible fence in conjunction with the chain link. That would keep him off of it and not give him an opportunity to dig or climb. If you have any questions about installing chain link just let me know, I would have never been able to have a fenced in yard if I didn't do it myself. you can also find chain link that people are giving away or selling cheap on craigslist.


----------



## Jay5oh (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Interesting, PA doesn't specificly list a height either. 



> Quote:Requirements to Keep a Dog that has been Declared Dangerous
> A proper enclosure to contain the dog. *The enclosure must have secure sides and a top. Sides must extend 2 feet into the ground to prevent the dog from digging out. *Carry a $50,000 bond payable to any person injured by the dangerous dog or a liability insurance policy for at least $50,000.
> Pay a fee of $25 per year to the Bureau of Dog Law Enforcement to register the dangerous dog.
> Post uniform identifiable symbols around the property to indicate a dangerous dog is on the premises.


"Must have secure sides and top" could be interpreted that the whole thing must be fully closed. 



I found this http://www.ci.salisbury.md.us/Portals/0/CityCodes/Title6.pdf which may help guide you. 

On page 2 under the definitions "secure enclosure" it list what they consider secure. Page 8 also talks about dangerous dogs.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*



> Originally Posted By: Strana1
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: StrongheartLike I said, we have a 4' chain link that he can leap over without even touching.
> ...


Chain link is easy to install.We've done 2 now by ourselves.Our first was to keep the kids contained from a drop off on a retaining wall in the city and 4 yrs ago we did a 20X20 or something like that for a pool which has in turn turned into a dog kennel. It was just the 2 of us that did it both times.
Good Luck on what ever you decide.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi also don't think of a privacy fence as being boring or oppressive. if anything, it can serve as stressful for a lot of dogs and speaking for my dogs - the more they can see, the more likely they'd be to bark or charge the fence.


I agree. Seeing things they can't get to can be very frustrating for a dog - think leash aggression and fence fighting. A solid fence is often a much better solution, but also more expensive. If you're concerned about him being able to get out, a roofed kennel is probably your best bet.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Sounds to me like your best option would be to build a dog run with a cement (or similar) floor, welded wire or chain-link sides and an actual roof. 

If pouring cement is not an option, check some of the websites that sell military and police working dog equipment. There are modular kennel systems on the market that include both top and flooring, but they are pricey. I believe Diamondback Tactical sold those systems but can't find their K-9 stuff on their website right now ... maybe I'm overlooking it?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Maybe you can do a chain link cube, with a chain link floor attached to the walls and buried under whatever ground surface cover you decide to use?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Once he can no longer go over, he will likely have alot more motivation to go under, same goes if you actually kennel him for any length of time ... depending on the consequences of him getting impounded, I'd be inclined to never have him outside without supervision OR choose an appropriately designed kennel with floor, roof & walls.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi also don't think of a privacy fence as being boring or oppressive. if anything, it can serve as stressful for a lot of dogs and speaking for my dogs - the more they can see, the more likely they'd be to bark or charge the fence.
> ...


Also concur. Our cedar back yard fencing was partially open slats for a while, so the dogs could see out, and they were more inclined to bark (even with us out there). Once we closed that up completely, they didn't bark nearly as much. Boring is GOOD! 

I think in your case, I would be inclined to put up a privacy (closed wood) fence, and then put in an enclosed kennel with a concrete floor and a covered top within the fencing. This way, your pup doesn't have much in the way to distract him (other than your neighborhood squirrels and chipmunks) and lure him from his comfy enclosure. If he somehow does dig his way out of the kennel, you have a second line of defense.

I like the idea of an 8 ft high fence with electric line on top. The electric line helps ensure that you won't have anyone hopping the fence to come into your yard, and it dissuades squirrels, et al from running along your fence (which can drive dogs crazy). Electric lines don't use much electricity, and unlike Invisible Fence, your dog ONLY gets shocked if he manages to climb all the way to the top of the fence. Plus, it isn't reliant upon him wearing that collar, it having operable specialized batteries, etc. 

Pricey? Yep. But as you know, so is the alternative.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*



> Originally Posted By: Alto I'd be inclined to never have him outside without supervision


I second that. I would kennel him INSIDE the house.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

I think we'll start with privacy fence along the busy side of the yard and a heavy duty/gauge chain link kennel with roof and buried mesh floor/maybe asphalt? In the yard and then add more privacy fence as time and funds allow. We may try DIY or may decide we are too old for that.

This has been so great to get all these opinions. I will let u know how things go after I appeal this conviction but am not discussing it publicly yet. Have yet to contact my adopter who is an animal law attorney for some pointers. She owes me a favor


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

one thought -- asphalt gets burning HOT







in the summer (unless you have a lot of trees or such to shade it) . Concrete does stay a lot cooler.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

The privacy fencing I put in last year is more for looks than for being able to hole them. It is six feet tall, but I am out there with them when they are in the field. These panels were 22$ each plus the 4x4 posts, and screws, and concrete for the posts. But really not expensive. I have it on both sides where there are neighbors and toward the front. 









Running along the back of the dog area -- my back yard, is 5' horse fencing using T-posts. It is nice because it does not block the view. I originally had it all around the back yard and ran a solar powered electric fence along the inside about 18 inches from the bottom. This would prevent digging out and climbing out. But since I am out there with the dogs when they are in the yard, they do not even try to molest the fence, so I removed the wire save only for the gate up front which is very flimsy and would not hold them at all if someone came up to it. They RESPECT that wire. 










Inside the fencing are my kennels. They have a concrete base so they cannot dig under. They use treated 4x4 posts set in concrete, with nine gage chain link, and 2x4 between the 4x4s top and bottom for added support. 









2x4x14' across the top as well and eleven gage wire on top of the kennel so they cannot climb out. 










You can hardly see the horse fence in the back there. Between the kennels and the horse fence I have four foot x-pens to keep the dog from the muddy area behind the kennels, and this separated Near Field from Far Field. I would not use this method to keep a bitch in heat and a dog separated, but so far it works quite well for just letting them out where I want them. They have never tried to jump the x-pen, but again, I am right out there with them if they are in either field. 










Whether home or away, when I am not outside with them they are in their kennels within the outer fencing. I feel confident they will be there and be safe when I get home. My back yard overlooks a steep ravine, so no one cuts through there, and it is county property and really inaccessible. 

Good luck at what you decide to do.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*



> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaYou could try a coyote roller: http://www.coyoteroller.com/home


That thing looks ingenious! Do you have one? Anyone here have one?


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

You have a pretty awesome setup there Selzer AND your pups are real lookers! How much does the big one weigh? Are they as big as my guy? He's 95lbs. 

I decided to copy the animal control ordinance here which is on my citation:

<span style="color: #CC0000">Vicious and Dangerous Animals.

(a) An animal may be declared a Vicious and Dangerous Animal by the chief administrator of the Agency or his or her designee. An Owner may appeal any declaration that an animal is a Vicious and Dangerous Animal to the Authority within ten (10) days of being served with the notification.

(b) Every Owner or custodian of a Vicious and Dangerous Animal including, but not limited to dogs, shall keep such animal confined in a building or other secure enclosure in a manner as to prevent direct contact between the animal and human beings or other animals.

(c) No Vicious and Dangerous Animal may be removed from confinement unless such animal is first securely muzzled, leashed, and under the control of a Individual over the age of sixteen (16) years who is physically capable of restraining the animal.

(d) An Animal Control Officer may impound a Vicious and Dangerous Animal whose Owner is found in violation of this section.

(1) An Owner may appeal the impoundment to the Authority within five (5) days of receiving notice.

(2) Should an Owner fail to appeal, the animal may be disposed of pursuant to Section 41.

(e) An Owner of a Vicious and Dangerous Animal shall provide written notice to the Agency within five (5) days of selling or giving the animal away to another Person. The written notice to the Agency shall state the name and address of the new Owner of the animal, that the new Owner has been
notified of the declaration that the animal is a Vicious and Dangerous Animal, and the details of the animal’s vicious and dangerous behavior.</span>

So the ACO said the yard with the existing fence is not sufficient as it is for him to be allowed out there off lead. And I was getting a look when quoted the 'individual who is physically capable of restraining the animal' as if there were a question about this which is simply not accurate. First of all, he is so obedient, he would never do anything which I had made clear was not allowed and that is all anyone needs to know. He can be restrained by vocal command, nuff said. But I don't want to have to be his babysitter 24/7, I have things to do, work to do, etc. And yes, I can physically restrain him too, and the prong collar helps with that a lot.

When we get this 'thing' built, whatever it ends up being, I will have an extra security camera on it so I can have him up on my monitor in my office or I can check on my phone whereever I go. But he will always be confined unless I or DH is there to supervise. That's not a problem at all, I just want him to have running room and play area bigger than he has now in the house and get some fresh air in a secure area within his yard. We bought this house because of the yard which we only wanted for our pups! We didn't need to move this far out! But in order to be able to afford a large yard, we needed to come out to the boonies a bit which we did for our pups. That was our dream, to have a big yard for our pups to rule like kings and queens. 

That coyote roller is looking like a distinct possiblity. 

So now to decide on a floor for the kennel, and the shape: square or long rectangle? I'm thinking that if he has too long a space to run, he'll get too excited and maybe spontaneously evolve into a super canine being capable of teleportation or something







You know those GSDs!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

If you don't want a concrete floor for the entire kennel area, how about the perimeter & a small section? It sounds like if you want him to be out in the yard, you need to be there with him and the fence must be secured. I would do an inward slanted baffle on top of a 6 foot fence and run a hot wire (electric) along the bottom too. The baffle makes it difficult to jump and very difficult to climb over. The hot wire also keeps them from getting close to the fence.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*



> Originally Posted By: Strongheart
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaYou could try a coyote roller: http://www.coyoteroller.com/home
> ...


I know, right?! I just got a kennel yesterday, I am planning on ordering this next week.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*



> Originally Posted By: Strongheart
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaYou could try a coyote roller: http://www.coyoteroller.com/home
> ...


You can also make your own with pvc, poles & brackets. Someone on my ACD forum made their own. A lot less expensive & doesn't look too difficult.







I also think hotwire top & bottom is a good idea. 

Kristina


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

also think of this. any fence you put up must be able to keep out stupid people as well. if someone can reach in, through around, or over YOU are entirely at fault.

according to what you have posted, even if you have total voice control, it doesn't count. he must be fully muzzled and leashed. otherwise, he can be impounded on sight. if that happens, there is a possibility that you won't get him back!

fight the declaration for all that you can. but until you get it, follow the letter of the law exactly!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

He only has to be muzzled if he leaves the property, not on the property. Don't worry, no one is taking my dog. And yes, we are fighting the citation and we will win. I will probably never post on here what happened though because it is an incendiary topic and I doubt I would want to deal with some of the extremes of what people's reaction would be. Too bad though because I could really use a lot of GSD lover's input right now!!!! And only they would understand!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

no, I mean, though, that any fence you put around the yard, if he is loose in the yard, has to be idiot proof. if some moron puts his fingers through the chain link/reaches over the fence/climbs into your yard/what ever, then you are at fault for "other secure enclosure in a manner as to prevent direct contact between the animal and human beings or other animals."

so, even if he never leaves the property, they can still seize your dog. so be mindful of idiots when you are choosing what type of fence to put up

also, cats.. thought of this after I posted. neighbor's cat wanders into your yard would also count


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

I DO understand and maybe those that have not been through it do not.The only advice I would have for you is that there is NO way you can leave some dogs out of your sight and control without actually BEING there.Some dogs unfortunately will need to be confined to a secured area that is WAAY smaller than you think they need.The good news is there can be a big area with a lower fence that you can let your dog exercise/run/train but ONLY when your there.If a dog jumps a 4 ft fence to misbehave when you are with that is way beyond what I can understand,If A dog climbs a 8 ft fence after he has been alone for 6-8 hrs have no answer.
Not being critical I have been where you are.Like you my dog isn't going anywhere.Sometimes not easy to figure it out.I love GSD and DO understand.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Cats and other at large animals are in violation of the law around here. So any roaming cat is at their own risk, what kind of crazy cat would go in a yard with GSDs?

Right now, he is not allowed in the backyard unless he is on a lead so if someone sticks their finger in, I would be there. We are really leaning toward all privacy fence though, I'm getting fed up with the neighbors as it is.

Here is a kennel photo I'm going to show the estimator who comes Monday, we could put the coyote roller on the ends. I like the concrete, I forgot you can sand concrete down to be smooth as glass, which is also slippery so we wouldn't do that but my point is we could get it really clean. I like that.

We could put a little sand box in the corner for him to pee and poop if he should have to go before we can escort him to his usual spot in the yard.

I was looking at this kennel and I like this size a lot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

That is a nice kennel and a nice size, I think 10' x 20'? I like the sun screen, but I would cover the top anyway with some type of fencing. 

If you were talking about my first photo, the big one was the sire -- last year's litter, he weighed 79 pounds. 

Once you put up the kennel, could you put him on a long line in the yard with your current fence while you are out there to allow him to run about while you are supervising? While you are away, he is in his secure and comfortable kennel. 

I like having fencing around my kennels as a second line of containment, but also as defence against idiot kids who might think it fun to poke at a dog through a fence, etc.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Very nice run! 

Strongheart I don't know what happened but if you do want advice PM the folks you trust to be reasonable and calm and offer advice not criticism. You should not have to be afraid to post for advice.

Whatever happened I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

strongheart, sadly, I don't think that it would matter if the "at large" animal was off-leash and breaking the law. it specifically says you must keep him so that he can not come in contact with any animal.

sadly, if he has already been declared dangerous, he will be assumed guilty until you appeal and get it lifted. if someone shoves their finger through the chain link fence or climbs up on the privacy fence and dangles their arm over and he is off-leash in his own yard, there is a chance that he will be found guilty. it's sad, but true. 

if you read the words, any time he is not in the building or in the "secure enclosure" he must be leashed and muzzled. sadly, depending on the AC officer, that can mean even in his own yard.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

I hope I don't sound like I'm attacking. just know how law enforcement and the legal system works in these matters.

if you do want your dog loose in the yard, have animal control come out after all the fencing is installed. get it in writing that the privacy fence fits the legal containment issue.

that way, even if your neighbor tries to get you in trouble, you will be at least partially covered.

also, I don't know the laws in your area, but a second offense can lead to the dog being put down with no appeal. not something I would be willing to risk


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

our friend who works with AC for our sheriff's Dept was over this morning. He also said to remember that the dog has to muzzled and leashed for the walk from the house to the kennel. even if it's only across your deck. 
if the neighbor was to get video of you walking even 5 feet with the dog unmuzzled, then AC could confiscate your dog.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Dainerra, I think what you are posting is the sort of thing that often defies common sense, but is important to consider. The risk is real and I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

turn the top of your fence inward. use fencing or wood. you place
it in a high arch in towards the yard. imagine the number 7, the bottom line is the fencing the top line instead of going straight across is arched up that's the top of fence.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Lucina, I think it's most important because, reading between the lines, seems that this is a neighbor dispute. and those can get vindictive and nasty very quickly.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

If neighbors are involved, anything can happen









Facebook version of original article publsihed shortly after the incident 

Trial 

Conviction 

I'd be concerned about poisoning before stabbing/shooting, can you set up security cameras & post a notice on your fence to this effect ...


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: "Dangerous" GSD containment - fence heighth et*

Think the kennel as shown is great.Just to say I would be willing to meet your so called 'dangerous dog' and have you meet mine.The saying "its not the dog its the owner"should be amended to say "good dog -responsible owner-sometimes an idiot can win.We have to sometimes go over the top-depending on where we live or neighbors or people we come in contact with.GSD RULE=they are great dogs.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*We won!*

Yes I've been keeping a low profile for the last 10 months while Rocky's hearings took place. We lost the first one which was a sham, so we went to court and won! His vicious and dangerous designation has been reversed! And it should have been because the whole thing was so ridiculous.

Yay for Rocky!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That is excellent news! Even though you knew you were in the right, it must be such a relief for you to have everything resolved in such happy fashion.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:toasting: congrats!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

paulag1955 said:


> That is excellent news! Even though you knew you were in the right, it must be such a relief for you to have everything resolved in such happy fashion.


Thanks! We are so happy. Does anyone know the proper protocol for thanking our lawyer? He did a great job - he's the former chairman of the animal control board - which is why I wanted to hire him, because we wouldn't have had to go to court if he'd heard the case. He is a reasonable fellow. He was also an expert witness that the board who heard Rocky's case was acting out of character ;-)

Now I want to thank him. We are so happy for our big goofy furball! He is very happy too and such a good boy.


----------



## swamprat1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Even though I'm new here, congrats on the win. Also want to say thanks for all the advice I have read in this thread. I recently became owner of a two year old GSD last week. He is our first and so far is a really great dog. Only issue we really have is that he is indeed an escape artist. Lot of good advice here though that I will try to implement in the near future.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Hi Swamprat congrats on your pup! 

I should mention that what we ended up doing was buying a bamboo fence. Each panel is about 6 feet long and 8 feet high. It is attached to our existing chain link with cable ties, yup, just cable ties albeit they are heavy duty cable ties about 18" long and rated at 100lbs I think. They are also black and thus UV resistant.

The bamboo is incredibly strong and since there is a little bit of spacing between the poles, the wind can go through but it is still a privacy fence. And we didn't need a permit for it because the permits department considered it a "screen" not a fence. 

We did have a problem with the wind blowing it down on one side during a totally freak windstorm in April though. The permit guy had warned about that but he had said 'over time' the wind would push it over, not in 30 seconds :laugh: The cable ties held the bamboo tight to the chain link and the chain link posts and rails went right over flat to the ground. So poor ol' DH pushed them back up. Apparently the chain link wasn't properly installed in the first place, post holes not dug deep enough. We buttressed the posts by just drilling holes in 4x6's (or something bigger than a 2x4) and again cable tying that to the post through the bamboo and having it lean against the post at an angle as a brace against the wind. 

We got another wind test not long after fixing that and it was rock solid. Yay! The bamboo looks nice too, not like an ugly privacy fence made of cheap wood that will not last very long. The bamboo is tough stuff! We are extremely pleased with it and it was inexpensive! So now we have an 8' fence. Just thought I'd wrap this up with what we actually ending up putting up and how it worked out. We went through a lot of trial and error so if anyone else out there wants to get a bamboo fence to attach to their fence, be sure to buttress it and know which way the windstorms in the different parts of your yard blow most of the time. 

It's so nice because we can actually see through it a little bit at certain times of the day so it doesn't feel like we're in a fortress, but actually we are.


----------

